# Raw bluegill fish?



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

complete with bones. Is it okay to feed whole to the dogs? Should I grind it up in the food processor?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

If it comes from a body of water that is safe for humans to eat the fish, then it should be fine for your dog. Not all dogs will eat raw fish, but if he will then it's a great RMB source that's very low fat and free! 

If the fish has any sharp fins, I would remove those, just so there's no chance of the dog cutting a lip. 

It is safe to feed whole fish, bones, head and all. No need to grind it up unless you want to, but I think that would be a huge mess.


----------

